# Re: IUI Friends Part 8



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi my lovelies!!

Just popped on to catch up on the latest gossip.

Starr - congrats for those lovely eggs!! Well done you - you can have a lovely week being pampered! Hope it whizzes past for you.

Catwoman - good luck with your test results - hope they turn up with something "treatable".  Let us know!!

Erica - hope you're feeling ok hun.

Molly - Get you Hairy Molly! Your story really made me chuckle!!  Perhaps you should do horse gambling for a living - a grand a day would be fab!

Julie - hope you have a great weekend!

Kj - glad you've had a great SW, must be reassuring. People wrote those lovely things about you cos they're true!!

I'm not sure what I'm up to yet this weekend - was trying to persuade DH to go to the Country Living show but he said it was just shopping disguised as fun!! 

Perhaps I should go to the races & find a horse called "Hairy Jess" & put the mortgage on it!

Love ya, one & all
mwah, mwah!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Evening all,

Starr's been banned from the PC    so promised i would post her news  
Of the 4 embies 2 have been put back today grade 3/4 but unfortunately none to freeze,

Starr - I know how disappointing it is to have no back up, but so hoping that you wont need it 
Take it easy, we will be sending positive vibes your way,  

Havent had chance to catch up   as per normal 
Anyway Love to all 

Looby xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

guys can you send out some       for Starr - just got a text from her to say she is in hosp with OHSS, and feeling really rough.

starr -loadsa        

kj x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Star - I hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Starr-sorry to hear your feeling rough sweetie,my thoughts are with you  thinking of you loads  

Moomin-bet your still grinning from ear to ear arent you    so happy for you  

Lilly-how are you hunny,read your post the other day that said you felt a bit pants,hope your ok??

Struthie-Hope your staying sane in your 2ww hunny,thinking of you loads 

Kj-thanks for giving us an update on starr   how are all yopur courses going  

Jess-fancy your  dh not wanting to go "shopping" eh,men!!

Big love to all you other lovlies and hope your having a good weekend.

We are having a lazy sunday Michael is strangely motivated today,he is cleraing the shed out and its no little shed its a 22 footer    good luck to him eh?? Oliver is riding around on his bike and getting really mucky but thats half the fun,I am chilling listening to Jack Johnson .

Did some really strenous gardening yesterday in the hope of bringing af on and I have started spotting today   sounds wierd wanting it,but hopefully it will start fully v.soon and I can ger cracking 
        
Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Starr - how awful  .  Really hope they're taking great care of you - sending tons of    

Kelly - how come you're not helping with this shed clearing?!!!   

AF was 3 days late - I am NEVER late, usually early! Only preg tests left in Tescos were the electronic ones - spent ages stuck in tiny staff loo trying to administer test - twice someone tried the door to come in!!! Never normally happens!

Got in a bit of a muddle & pulled whole thing apart just as about to get result!   Anyway, said "not preg".  Decided I don't like it in writing - even more depressing than stupid blue lines!

Still no AF so did another one on Sat! Still "not preg" & then 5 mins later AF   arrived!!!!!  I knew it would cos could feel it but still 1% of my head thought I might be!! Stupid!!!

Anyway, made delicious lemon meringue pie to cheer us up!!

Bought bigger fish tank for my "water baby" - Bob, the gold fish! Today we bought a brother or sister for Bob - Billy!!!!! Think I've finally lost the plot!

Fish are a LOT cheaper than kids though!!! But can't dress them in nice clothes or take them to the football!!! (Actually, you probably can take them to the footy!!)

Had beautician's appt on Fri night with the lovely Jodie - she is great, always makes me laugh - told me a great story about her friend who had paid £400 to go on a Playboy and Holywood waxing course.  She needed a model & had asked Jodie who was unable to go cos she had a prior appt.

Anyway, about 3 friends let this girl down until the only person left to take was her MIL!!!!! She had to do "intimate waxing" in her rubber gloves on her MIL while the examiner watched!!!! How mortifying is that?!!!    

Anyway, must go cos The Games is on! Go Bernie Nolan Sister, Go!!!!

Mwah, mwah
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

mega quickie as off to work
got a text from starr saying she might be home later...she's still very swollen.
sending more          to you hun

awww poor you julie with your nasty bug  get well        to you too

laters all

mwah
kj x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Starr -  &   hope you will be home soon.
Julie - get well soon, I hope the cough isn't too bad 
Jess - loved the waxing story. Congratulations on the arrival of Bob & Billy.
KJ- well done on completing the prep courses & goodluck with your sw.
Kelly - hope af has arrived for you. Is it Oliver's birthday tomorrow?
 to Molly,Holly,Lilly,Candy,Erika,Claire,VIL,Moosey and everyone else. I hope you are well.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr -         hope you feel much better soon. Take care & stay positive.
Julie - Morning fruit bat, sorry to hear you are feeling poorly with a nasty cold   & hope you feel better soon. Guess you didn't do much at the weekend then, isn't that so annoying   when you're at work all week & fall ill at the weekend! I'm watching the games too but not shouting for Javine. She was at a show where DF was & there was a queue of people waiting to look/get in a tank. She & her bouncers jumped the queue & demanded that she was put on the tank for photos. DF said  get to the back & he was asked "dont you know who I am?" He replied, no I don't & if I did I wouldn't give a f*** so get to the back & join the queue like everyone else! She thinks she is a real diva, someone should put her straight!
Kj - Hope your mom's neck is continuing to get better & that she's not over doing it. What's next on your course?   
Molly - Hope you had a lovely weekend & are you still hairy?   Maybe you could be Jess' mates next model   
Holly -   hope all is well in Hollyland.
Catwoman - So missus, where are you?   and what happened Friday? Come on girl, we need to know. Hope it went well   & gave you some answers.
Jess - Love the story  fancy having to wax your MIL your poor mate. Lemon meringue pie  sounds delicious. Hope Billy & Bob are happy together. Mwah, mwah    
BunBun - Hiya   how are things going with you?
Kelly - Hope   shows up, being a little madam isn't she!
Lilly - Sorry to hear you're feeling down   hope you're feeling a little better. We all have moments like that hun, & although your problems might seem minor compared to others, they are your problems & that makes them every bit as important.
Jillycan'tdrinkpops - Hope you enjoyed your squash last night   & at least if it was too strong you could ask for it to be diluted down   
  to Rachel, Candy & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

morning girlies...

KJ -  Thanks for letting us know about Starr (have posted on the other thread). Hope you're okay too sweetie and had a lovely w/e with DH & Caleb.

Juliangel -   to you hun. Are you feeling any better today?.... 

Erica -   at me being Jess's mate's next model!!! How are you feeling a week after the op hun?   to the demon sandwich-switcher at the office. 

Jess -   at the nasty   messing you around. I know what that's like - as well as doing a test in the supermarket toilets (NOT easy  ). Liking the sound of Billy & Bobby - hope they're getting on and like football.

Catwoman - hope you got on okay on Friday.... 

Holly - hope that bleedin' boat gets a move on! We miss you. 

 to Candy, Kelly, Jilly, BunBun, Looby, Lily  , and all.

Sorry no more personals - got to fly, really busy day & got to leave early for my neice's (4th), Dad's (73rd)  and "real" Molly's (9th) birthday party at 4.30pm.

Loads of love to you all and extra   for Starr,
Molly
xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello loves!
Swift one while the boss's back is turned...
I STILL don't know what my bl**dy results are! Got to the hospital all geared up, and after a lot of searching through my files and angry phone calls between my con and the lab, discovered that the lab is running late and they won't be ready for another ten days! AAAAAAAAAArgh!    
On the positive side, they are looking into treating me for implantation problems as a matter of course, so I'll be getting heparin and steroids this time round.
Quick catch up…
Starr         sending you lots of love and hope you feel better soon. 
Julie – huge hugs and love to you     and ditto to Erica, Molly, Holly, KJ, Jilly, Jess and all my other smashing chums.
Will try and do personals later...
Love ya all!
Claire xxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly - Enjoy all of your   celebrations, sounds like lots of fun. I'm fine thanks just eagerly awaiting results & green light   Meant to be 4 weeks but if you remember my previous problems with Colposcopy I'm not holding my breath   
Julie - I don't mind who wins, no preference really, they all do so well to learn all those sports in such a short space of time   
Claire -     OMG how frustrating & annoying. Why is it that the left hand never seems to know what the right hand is doing? On a   note, great that you are being looked into/treated for implantation problems as a matter of course. Fingers crossed for 10 days time & all looking good for your next tx cycle    

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Starr-have been thinking of you loads hunny,hope you can get home soon and rest up sweetie   

Julie-sorry your feeling poop hunny,I say you should go home via a sweetie shop and go home and listen to Jack Johnson,which by the way I won all 4 of his albums on Ebay,cant wait to get them  feel better soon hunny.

Kj-Hi hun,hope your ok.thanks for the updates on Starr 

Jess-Had to laugh at your post,got nasty thoughts og giving my MIL a wax now EEEEWWWWW.And your not mad to think you could have been pg hunny,I did the same this month 

Bun Bun-hope your ok sweetie 

Big hello's to all you other fab ladies

Well busy bee this week,even though I have not done much today  Olivers b'day is on Weds   Cant believe he will be 5  

Guess what ?? AF is in town                so as long as its nearly over by Fri I will be going for a scan and can hopefully start stimming 

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly -     great news that Af is finally here.
Julie -       for your colleague's little boy, hope both he & his mummy are ok.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Not bad.................................roll on Friday


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks you lot     I have never been so happy to see AF  

Julie-loads of warm fuzzy good luck vibes for your colleagues little bundle          I am doing a little tea party for family on weds after Oli finishes school then he has a party with friends on Fri,all 17 of them 

Catwoman- another 10 days     how pants is that,hope the time flies for you  great about the implantation problem being looked at though 

Erica-spooky   I want Friday to come to,so that all the chaos of this week is over 

Molly-have a good party day hunny,you sound really busy 

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya 

no news from starr..hoping she's tucked up tight in her own bed resting  

no news really from me actually..had a nice weekend pottering in the garden (Caleb 'helping' by digging extra holes  ) and going dog walking..also went to a farmers market yesterday and bought a yummy joint of pork which we roasted and shared with our neighbours.

my mums neck is almost better tho she's been feeling really rough as a side effect of ibuprofen. she's been back to work and seems ok...phew!

Erika - we are waiting for our sw to contact us now...so there may be a little lull in the proceedings..but we have plenty of homework to get on with!! crossing fingers everything at the colposcopy clinic is more organised these days 

Kelly - glad AF has finally shown up  hope Oli has a nice birthday 

Molly - what a lot of birthdays..hope you had fun

puppy class for us again tomorrow, then i am going shopping, we are contemplating a long weekend in Sardinia in May to celebtrate neighbours b'day and even tho its not booked i'm thinking new bikini...my (.) (.) have got so huge in the last year that my old one simply wont hold them anymore!!

holly...missing yoooooooooo 

kj xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

we do it all the time with our neighbours...always popping round for dinners...and cups of sugar lol we have such a good relationship that we let ourselves into eachothers houses to raid the store cupboards. and we gave them our microwave on the understanding that i could pop in  and use it now and then   its lovely having such a nice relaxed relationship 

hope your cold clears up soon...and naughty angel, she coulda waitied till 7 eh? bleurrgh

right off to training

laters
mwah x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly - Party for 17 OMG   Oli is going to love it! Think I'll come along I could do with something to look forward to, work is a nightmare & I'll be glad when this redundancy thing is over.
Julie -   hope you feel better soon matey. Naughty Angel giving you an early start when you need your rest   
Kj - aka Jordan (.)(.)   Good luck with your homework & hope the sw gets in touch soon. Good to hear that your mom is much better, I'm taking the same tablets so know where she is coming from poor love   
Starr -      hope you're much better today.
Jilly -      

Big loves     to Hairy Molly  Catwoman  Jess, Lilly Holly  Rachel, Candy, BunBun & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

starr is coming home today


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kj -  for letting us know.
Starr - Thinking of you, take it easy


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quickie  

Starr-glad your going home hunny,have plenty of rest,we are all thinking of you  

KJ-thanks for being messenger  

Big loves to all,got to go buy a Monkey cake for my little monkeys b'day  

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

I've escaped!!
Yay!!!

Well i've made it home thank god. Thank you all sooooooooooo much for all the positive     and love and wishes.
That was a weekend i'm not keen to repeat... started feeling odd friday eve after e/t by sat i felt really unwell.. bloated/sore and breathless. I called the out of hours no and spoke to the on call gynae who said to come in now. Dh thought i was being a drama queen   but took me anyway. Once in a & e got seen really quick.. i think they thought i was gonna have a heart attack as it was going at 126 bpm   and i was taken through. At this point ohss wasn't in my head and i was really surprised when they said i had to stay in.  Dh was not very sorry he doubted me!! 

On the ward ( all within an hour of arriving not bad for the nhs eh!) i was weighed (put on 4 kgs!!) and measured... they use ikea tapemeasures and i needed 2!! the shame.. dh and mum thought that was hilarious   I really do look like i've eaten all the pies !!

Had a melt down last night after the lady in the next bed( she has dementia bless her) woke up the whole ward, pullled out her drip/drain/catheta you name in and thought the nurses were gonna kill her. I ended up in tears sobbing to another nurse about it's not fair/ why does it have to be so hard/ all i want is a baby. She found me another bed gave me a cup of tear and sorted me out

They finally let me go today after i pleaded and promised to go back to the clinic 2morrow and friday. Got to give myself clexaine ( blood thinner) measure my fluid on/out and wear those nasty stockings grr. Just glad to be back.  Doc's say i've only got mild ohss and if the tx had worked it might get worse next week..but they all seem hopeful. 

Sorry to ramble on.. it's been quite theraputic getting it all off my chest(.)(.)

Not had much chance to digest all your news.. just wanted to say congrats to Moomin and Richard to your lovely heartbeat xx

Love a very fat Starr!!

oh ps Ta to Kj and Looby for passing on my news  mwah mwah xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Starr - what a drama!! You've been v brave! Hope DH was v apologetic!   Things us girls have to go through!   Hope the stockings aren't too hideous !

Erica - loved the Javine diva story! What an idiot - why do some people think they're soooo special? Mind you, I'd love to have long legs like her instead of my "sturdy" ones!
Anyway, how are you feeling?

Claire - What, no results?!!!  Don't these people realise what we're like?!!  Think the Heparin/steroids idea is a good one - friend in Oz has just had baby after 9th ivf, this time with steroids!

Julie - poor colleague & prem baby - I'm sure he'll be fine but what a worry.  

Hope your cold soon clears - I always end up with sinus infections that last for ever.  Had an op about 7 years ago where they cleaned my nose out with cocaine before the op - felt like I was at the BEST party ever!!!!  (Looked a state though, had cotton wool shoved up both nostrils!!!)

Kelly - how exciting! Can't believe how quickly your ivf has whizzed round.  Still waiting to hear when ours is so will write stroppy letter tonight!!


KJ - mmmm roast pork is DH's fav, he's a real crackling fan!  I prefer a nice bit of beef myself!  Cooked delicious steak & chips for tea last night - remembered how Gordan Ramsey said how to get it perfect! 

Have fun doing your homework - bet you get this sort in on time!


Molly - how are you? Are you going to do another iui? I'm sure you said you would, will it be soon?

Hi to everyone else.

Love jess xxxx mwah,mwah!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

who ate all the pies
who ate all the pies 
next line is rude according to dh 

starr hun, so glad you're home, what a mare you've had..glad they moved you  last night, were you on a geriatric ward 

jess..mmm steak and chips. we had springbok at our neighbours last week and it was scrummy!

i've spent an hour freezing my bleeding (.) (.) 's off over the field. young naughty-paws got hold of a dead animal and wouldnt let it go, or come and get his lead on  ran away whenever i got near him. i let him chew for awhile thought i'd just sit it out and was wondering exactly how long it might take.he showed no sign of finishing it but just as i called dh and asked for reinforcements a lady appeared and caleb forgot what he was doing and ran over (dead thing still in mouth) i yelled 'please grab his collar!!!' which she kindly did and i was able to get his lead on. he carried the dead thing all the way home! somehow dh got it off him, dont know how as i'm still sulking up here, having just about thawed out in the bath....oh the joys of dogs!!

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie as I'm just off home... 

Starr - you POOR thing. What a dreadful time you've had - and you're right it's just SO not fair!  What a terrible fright you've given us - and DH & Mum too of course... Really hope you'll be feeling better soon & it'll all be worth it in the end...   

KJ -   at naughty Caleb! Did you ever find out what the dead thing was?   We've had awful drama here today too.   The real Molly escaped from my Sister's house in the centre of Hereford!  Didn't have her collar on.... I rang the local radio station on my way back from the office to help look for her. DP & my Dad walked the streets & sis drove around looking for her. Eventually Sis found her about half a mile away - running along the road. She'd been missing for about an hour, how the hell she'd not been run over I'll never know... She'd crossed several busy roads & a main one and she's got NO road sense as she's a country girl. Sis shouted "Molly sit" to her from the car and amazingly, she did! What a relief - can't believe how lucky we've been.  

Jess - mwah   Not sure yet. Think I'll get FSH tested first. GP said he'd do it to save me trekking to the clinic. Are you okay?

Kelly - hope you're okay. Read your post re. shingles on other thread. Poor you.   More stress.....hope you don't have to wait 3 months to see your Mum & Dad!

Julie - hope you're feeling better soon. Poor little   - not great timing though...  Any news on the little one? 

Erica - work sounds a nightmare    - how long till they all have to leave?  Hope the results don't take as much chasing as last time. 

Catwoman -   at the hospital results not being there for your appt. Glad you'll get the medication anyway though, sounds like a great idea. x

Right got to fly - special     to Holly, Jilly, Candy and all....

Love Molly
xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Kim hmphh... i thought you were my friend!!  I need to know now the next line..  No not a geriatric ward she had a womb prolapse so was on the gynae ward. She really shouldn't have been there..
Naughty Caleb... not sure i want to know what was dead hmm

Molly.. aww poor real Molly.. you must have been frantic!!  She must be better at roads than you think though eh. So glad she's home safe xx

Jess steak and chips sounds fab. I was dreaming about food while i was in hospital.. the food was rank !!

Love to all  mwah mwah xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Starr - Poor you.  I'm glad you're out of hospital and really hope you get a BFP next week to make all this worthwhile.   

Molly - What a drama with the real Molly - she's very naughty!  Years ago Jackie's dad lost his cat outside the vet (four miles from home).  It was gone for weeks but eventually turned up back at his house - amazing.

Kim - Caleb is a cheeky b*gger!  He probably this the dead animal toy was better than any squeeky-rubber-bone-type toys that you've bought him!

Julie - thanks for your message - glad you're going to the meet.  We're hoping to go too but will be in York for two nights before that so we're trying to sort out the timing etc.  Would be fab to see you though.

I went to yoga last night.  It seemed to be more chatting than yoga with lots of heavy breathing and occasional arm waving - I loved it cos I can pretend I am exercising like Madonna when I'm mainly lying on my back listening to floaty music!

Big hello to everyone else (esp Holly   ).  

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

VIL - do you wear a purple leotard like Madonna too?!!!
And can you get your leg around your head?!!

Molly - poor you - how frightening! These animals don't realise what they do to our blood pressure!

Kj - dead thing - how yucky!  I remeber looking after M&D's dog & he rolled in a dead rat & stunk like a skunk!! Still, makes you laugh later!!

Thanks for PM Julie - you are a little cherub!!

Can't bloody believe it - came home to do stroppy phone call to nhs hosp about my next ivf & the nurse was so sweet it threw me!!!!!

Anyway, apparently there's a letter in the post ( ) to say appt on 3rd April & EC planned for w/b May 8th!!!! Have told you lot before I've told DH!!!!!! Shhhh don't let him know! 

Got to take 2 photos of us both!!! hope they don't decide we're too ugly to have kids!!! Got to repeat loads of tests we've already had done at the private hos - crazy really!


Nearly forgot - Kelly, really sorry to read about the shingles thing - I'm sure they were being extra cautious but you do have to be careful with the herpes virus - I caught one in hospital from the bloke who was in the bed before me!! (Just read that through - NOT that kind of herpes virus!!! & off the bed not off the man!!! )

Back to work!
Mwah, mwah!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jess - Fab news, like julie says May 8th will be here before you know it


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

hello everyone

Sorry but you are getting a double whammy from me and VIL!

Kim - Glad to hear Molly was found safe and sound.  My Dad did indeed lose the cat at the vets a few years ago - for some reason he thought he could handle a petrified cat by just holding in in a towel.  The thought of using a travel box did not occur to him!  It did take the cat 4 weeks to find its way home across a huge park and all kinds of main roads.  He is still alive and kicking today in Slough being pampered by my mum.  Glad to hear it went well with the SW.  Hope it all works out for you both.

Jess - Good luck with your IVF in May!

Starr - Glad to hear you are ok.  Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you (and no doubt have a funny walk).  If I was a good little catholic girl and hadn't fallen off the wagon, I would light a candle for you in Church.  I will just say a few words to my lava lamp instead, Good luck!  

Julie - Nice to hear from you and we are just trying to see if we can make the meet in May.

Life is fine here - for some inexplicable reason I am listening to the budget on the radio - thats really grown up I think!  Except, i can't really understaned what he is talking about!  Maybe I should stick to E4!  Anyone watching Desperate Housewives?

A very, very big 'Hello' to everyone I am so crap at saying hello to.  

By the way VIL showed me her waving that she learnt from yoga and I think it will come in handy if she is drowning and needs to call for help.  Her yoga moves looks more like Bernard Manning to me as well!

Much love


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

Evening everyone,

starr, glad you're recovering. take care of those embies  

KJ hope you've thawed out, naughty Caleb  

Love your yoga story VIL immdiately thought of Jennifer Saunders in ABFAB , don't know why 

Molly, glad molly is safe and sound

Glad you're feeling better julie, must be the chocolate

Good to hear you're getting somewhere jess, won't be long now.

Now for the me bit, well I went to clinic on monday and I'm starting d/r 9th april for medicated FET ( hopefully transferring w/c 8th or 15th may) , ooh coming close now.
also went for my first acpuncture today  -what a lovely lady. felt that she really listened to me .The session was very relaxing and therapeutic ,  had a nice feeling all afternoon. She thoughtI had stagnation of blood and a cold womb. very interesting. I would thoroughly recommend it and it didn't hurt one bit

Hi to everyone else, moosey, erika, candy, Jilly ,Kelly and everyone else I've missed, am now off for a big bubble bath and bed,bliss.
speak soon
ali


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Aliday - I've been for acupuncture today for morning sickness with my GP - she does it at the surgery - and can't believe the difference - I am now just really tired tonight


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Kellydallard – I am OK thanx chick. How is your shed?  

********** – I hope your Flu is clearing up  

Catwoman -   to the lab

Star – It is good to see you back with us after such a tough time, hope you are ok  

KJ – Caleb sounds v naughty  

Molly – OMG how lucky was the real Molly. Glad you got her back safe  
When my dog had pups she ran away on the day we re-homed her last puppy (to look for them I think as she has not done this before or after) She was away for about an hour but it seemed like forever. I found her wandering around the quarry we used to walk her in looking sad!
The spooky thing is, the dog we mated her with also ran away the same day, unfortunately he was not so lucky and was knocked over and killed  

Moomin 05 – I am glad to hear the acupuncture has helped you


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry I haven't been around or caught up recently, only had time this morning to catch up on one thread, but thinking of you all often Cx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

I am soooo bored at work!!!  I've got a bit report to write and I can't seem to motivate myself   so I thought I'd share my misery with you!!!  It is a lovely day and surely it is a breech of my human rights to make me write boring reports when I should be outside having fun.

Opposite my office are some houses and one of them has it's upstairs window open in all weathers.  My colleague and I have been wondering if there is a dead body in there...  I am not sure how to investigate this - we talked about making a paper plane saying "R u ok?" - but a dead person would be very unlikely to answer and I'm not sure my plane making skills or aim are up to the challenge.  Hmmmmmm - leave it with me - I will keep watch and inform you of my findings...  

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - Morning fruit bat. Will catch up with your pm   yesterday was one of those days! Glad your cold is better & really glad that tomorrow is Friday   
Starr -   Great to hear that you are home safe & sound, what a scare must have been an awful time for you & your family. Take care & lots of      for the rest of your 2ww.
Jess - I'm fine thanks   Fantastic news about your IVF     appt 3rd Apr & ec the beginning of May........wohoo!!!
KJ - Hope you're ok   & what a naughty Caleb, did you cook his catch for tea   
Molly - What a scare   with the real Molly it must have been awful for you. Thank God she is safe & well. They are such a worry aren't they. Don't know what I'd do without my furbabies   Staff leave here next Fri, the 31st by the way   
VIL - Hope you enjoyed yoga   I've always fancied giving it a go.
Kelly - Hope you're ok & that Oli had a nice   Hope the party goes well tomorrow &   for your appt.
Moomin - Glad the acupuncture has helped with the sickness matey   
Moosey - Very grown up listening to the budget   can you explain it to the rest of us!
Ali - Glad the acupuncture is going well &   as you start d/r on the 9th April.
Jilly - This was me yesterday   so I'll catch up with you today my little nutcase   

Hello     to Candy, Lilly, Claire, Holly & all you other lovelies, have a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Struthie,

So sorry hunny,was really hoping this would be the one for you sweetie,we are all here if you need us petal    

Kelly


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Its lovely and     today I love it  

Had a really busy knackering day yesterday,Oli had a fab day,he woke at 6 in the morning and came and woke me up he said "mum I am ever so excited" little angel  Was a tad upset cos my mum and dad couldn't come round  

I have been to the doctors today about the fact my dad has shingles, and my gp was fab,she backed up what Care had said about avoiding contact with Mum and Dad for 3 months  but she did get me a blood test done to check for immunity and that should be back in 2 weeks,so thats better than 3 months!!

Got my 2nd baseline scan in the morning as long as AF isn't still full flow so I will keep you all posted  

Right Oli is at a friends party after school,then he has got his tomorrow    roll on the weekend!!

Loads of love to all you fab ladies,sorry for no personal but promise to catch up tomorrow  

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Struthie
So sorry to hear your news
  
Take care, thinking of you & looking forward to having you back when you feel ready.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*JILL*

Awwwwww mate nice to see you back posting, at least I think so  
With mails & texts I never really got rid of you did I 

You know how I feel about your plans already, these are exciting times, scary but all good  This is the start of what is going to be the best year for you in all aspects of your life & I truly wish you all the very best.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie angel -is your message box full?? Just typed you a reply and it wouldn't let me send it   

I am confused,must go and eat some choccie  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Check out the ticker


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Dont worry Julie,just got yours   must be having a blonde day


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Struthie - Sorry to read your news


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Struthie, gutted for you - really thought this might be your turn. 

Hi to everyone - had too much red wine & just off to watch Footballer's Wives.

Been to pub with DH - he had a chicken dish - ate half & then discovered the remaining half was so raw it was pink & mushy!!!!!! In a typical man way he said "is this chicken raw or is it stuffed with ham?"!!!!!!
Men!!!

So got free meal & drinks (&probably salmonella! Told him to shut bathroom door if he's sick in the night & def not put the light on!!   )

Mwah, Mwah!!!

PS Great to "see" you again Jilly pop pop - what are you going to do with no pub - lady of leisure?!

Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hope this is right
for tomorrow
  HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOOSEY    

have a great day, hope VIL spoils you 

kj x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*Happy birthday Moosey *   ​


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah Happy birthday Moosey


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Well only just got back from the clinic,appointment for scan and bloods was at 10:30,it was sssooo busy though,Michael bless him didnt go to bed this morning and came with me fell asleep in the waiting room so I think we will try and book him the night off before we go next time,but hey thats what you get for working nights.

Well the scan showed lining at 5.5mm and from the way the sonographer was talking thats fine,she said around 5 is perfect,so we got abit excited thinking we can crack on with stimming while we waited an hour to see a follow up nurse,but when we went in to see her she said we would have to call later and see what they decide from my blood test results as they might not accept it being 5.5mm,they want it nearer 5mm   If they tell me its not good enough later then I have got to go all the way back and pick up tablets to bring on yet another bleed which could take another 2 + weeks,so I am really not looking forward to that phine call later     Just really hope that they say it will be fine so we can start stimming  

Sorry for the me me post,got Olivers party after school too so not much time to post,

Love to all    thanks for the good luck wishes

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Julie !! Your an angel    I am gonna call at 2:30 on the dot  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Will do sweetie    16 screaming 5 year olds should take my mind off the outcome I reckon   

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

COR BLIMEY   that will be fun for you  think of the mess !!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Bl**dy results line is engaged   

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

e by eck think I am gonna pass out,I am so wanting this to be good news    getting all shaky now!!

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Good news,just got through to the clinic and they are happy for me to start stimming tomorrow,I am so happy     

Right off to pick Oliver up to get ready for his party,oh my god I cant stop smiling!!!!!      

Kelly x

Ps thanks Julie   for being here for me this afternoon,I promise to have a nice slab of cake just for you


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Sorry not been on for ages - been really busy at work (had to staple my own (.)(.) to the desk  ), but just met my big deadline so can take it a bit easier next week! 

First -  for Kelly!     for stimming hunny. Fingers crossed for your anti-body bloods next week. Enjoy Oli's party...x

********** - you okay hun? Anything nice planned for the w/e?   Are you off to see the wonky trolley in a mo? Glad your colleague's little one's doing well BTW. 

Jilly - big news from you!  What will you be doing instead of running the pub? I think you will get bored polishing glasses at home!  We will have to get our   in gear if we are gonna have a meet in the Lakes!  

Erica - how are you? Just one more week till the sausage-switcher leaves.  

KJ - are you okay hun? Anything nice planned for the w/e? Hope naughty Caleb doesn't find anything too vile to run off with today.  My old dog once rolled in a decomposing fish on the river bank when we took her for a walk - it ABSOLUTELY STUNK! Worst thing was she had to sit on my lap on the way home as we'd gone in DP's pick-up. 

Candy -     Miss u tooo!

Jess -   fab news on the c/s appt and having a provisional date for EC already! Well done on persevering with the PCT.   at being deemed too ugly to have kids! Hope DH's tummy's okay! 

Moosey -   VIL - any news on the dead body? 

Lily - how are you feeling now? Hope you're doing okay. Made me   about your poor doggie looking for her pups - bless her - and also the poor father - how weird was that! 

Ali - glad the acupuncture's doing the trick.     for your FET.

Moomin - glad it's working for you too... 

Catwoman -  & Holly -  Hope you're both okay.

Last but by no means least - Starr!  Hope the   isn't driving you mad and that you're feeling better now.      

Well, I had my FSH tested yesterday. Got to wait a week or so for the results...  My AF was 2-and-a-half weeks late this month (I know I ov'd on Day 13) -   finally arrived on day 44! My boobs were KILLING me so I stupidly got my hopes up. WHY oh WHY do we do that!!! 

Its my sis's b'day on Sunday, as well as Mother's Day, so we're taking her to lunch with her two kids as her DH still working away. She's got a friend coming tomorrow though, and staying the night, so we are spending Saturday at home - BLISS!!!

She seemed to be making good strides last week - we stayed away on Sat night and left the real Molly with her (makes her feel more secure  ) and she was okay. But very wobbly on Sunday night & she didn't sleep a wink (stressing about my neice's party!  ) We tried to help, but she's just got to go mad where the kids are concerned and everything needs to be JUST perfect....I know that's nice but it's STUPID little things that no-one would notice, like freaking out cos she's only got blue ribbon to tie the party bags - not blue & PINK (for the girls!). She had girly bags & boyish bags anyway so was easy to tell the difference anyway! 

Poor DP upset her on Saturday too...thought he'd help by putting a wash on, but he put the whites in with the coloureds and ruined the whites! He was mortified when she picked the whole lot up and threw it in the bin!  I felt so sorry for him, he's been trying SO hard & has been absolutely BRILLIANT! 

Right, I'm off home now....have a great weekend all of you....

Love to all.
Molly
x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Still here... been reading but not managed to post for a few days...  

Struthie honey so sorry for your news...Take all the time you need xxx

Moosey    Hope you're having a fab day and Victoria is spoiling you rotten. Think how different next years birthday will be!! xxx

Bobble Congrats hon. You must be on cloud 9  xx

Kelly.. finally you can get on the next stage of this mad rollercoaster!! Good Luckxx Hope Oli's birthday party goes with a bang!! xx

Jilly  ooh new life eh!! How exciting for you. Glad things are moving forward for you 
xx

Julie Love ya back xxxxx

Molly you will go straight to heaven girl (not for a long while though... you're needed here xx) You've always got so much time and love for everyone        

Ok brain gone dead now... that's taking too much time off work!!  No real news from me.. still bloated but not so bad... feeling a bit better but no energy. Been back to to hospital today, all seems ok, gonna go back on monday. 
As for the 2ww all seems a bit surreal.. with all the drama i'm pretty prepared for all this to be in vain BUT i live in hope of being proved wrong!!

Love to all esp.. Candy, KJ, Looby, Cathy, Moomin, Erika, Jess         

catch up soon  S xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hope you have a lovely day Moosey

Lots of love
Murtle
xxx​


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Totally fogot about the clocks  

Julie        

Hope you all having a lovely weekend  Olivers party went really well,it was in one of those wacky warehouse places and Michael nearly got stuck,really thought we would have to call the fire brigade out,shame he got out though cos the kids would have loved loads of fireman there,so woluld me and my sis come to think of it  

Kelly x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend!

Starr - glad you're on the mend - really hope those embies have clung on tightly!

Moosey - hope the bday was fab & you were waited on hand & foot!

Molly - poor DH! Glad your sis is feeling better, sorry she had so much stress with her ribbons! Really feel for you with the old AF delay - I would probably have bought the pram by day 44!! 

Kelly - glad the party went well - mm... firemen, lovely idea!!

Had M&D & MIL for roast last night & I made a fab pecan pie which DH & I polished off at lunchtime today! Diet def starts tomorrow! I am sooo weak willed.  I was anorexic as a teenager/early 20s & didn't eat a pudding for 6 years!!!!!!! 

Can't understand where my will power has gone - glad I'm not starving myself any more but a little bit of restraint would be handy!

Anyway, must go - body clock gone a bit crazy with clock changing so got to cram in my Sunday night planning for school into about half an hour, usually takes me 3 hrs!!

Have a lovely week everyone,
Love Jess xxxx mwah mwha!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi all
sorry been a bit awol,  been busy, and getting thru what would have been Marcus's 4th birthday 
hope everyone got thru mothers day ok ...previous years i've been a bit of a wreck but today i've been fine..just concentrated on my mum, and being a nice mummy to Caleb. i feel such a tremendous relief that my life isnt 'what if's' anymore, its 'when's'
i know for lots of you it isnt like that at all and you have lots more uncertainty, i wish i could make you feel how i feel, i can remember so clearly feeling like i had a piece missing all the time, now i feel like the missing piece isnt so far away - i hope thats true for every single one of you  

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Morning everyone

Thought I would pop in to say hello on this yucky Monday morning. I had thought about going running before starting work, but it is just disgusting outside so I have come on here instead (lazy cow!).

Hope you all had a great weekend.  We spent most of it in the car driving, but never mind.

KJ - I liked your words about Mother's Day.  And, it's great that you can now look forward so much more positively.

Morning Julie!  Hope you're okay.

I'm off to London this PM to see an Immunology expert called Mr *******.  I don't think people would see him normally until 3 failed IVFs/ICSIs, but I've decided to do everything back to front!    It's just that I am so certain that I do get pregnant in some cycles that I don't believe I necessarily have a fertilisation problem, so am finding it really hard to see how IVF can help.  At least this way round, if all the tests are okay, I can go into the IVF on a much more positive basis.  Hope that makes sense!  Maybe I'm just throwing more money away, but at least I will know that it is another avenue explored.......

Hope you all have a lovely day (and can forget about the rain and the fact that it is Monday!)

Rachel xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly -   with stimming, glad you got the go ahead what a relief! Oli's party sounded great, bet he loved it   
Julie - Morning hun bun how are you? Was Sunday lunch a success?  And how many puddings did you end up eating   
Jess - Hope you got all of your school planning done   & lots of luck with dieting, I'm trying to get into the same mode, need to shift some timber   to make myself feel better before next tx. Was your DH ok after eating the raw chicken   men eh!
Kj - Lovely words   about Mothers Day & how you feel so positive. It's been a long journey to get where you are  & yes your missing piece is only just around the corner.
Moosey - Hope you had a great   
Molly - Bl**dy AF   playing tricks until CD44 & yes sweetheart we can't help getting our hopes up but like I've said before if we haven't got hope what have we got?   for your FSH results & great news that your sis is improving.
Starr - Hope your hospital appt goes well today & that those 2 precious embies       have snuggled right in.
Rachel - Wishing you lots of   for your appt today. I hope it gives you the answers you are looking for   
Jilly - Did you get the   I sent you?

 to Ali, Lilly, Candy, Catwoman & everyone else, hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Erica.xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

What pants weather eh?? 

Stimms seem to be going ok I think,just getting a few twinges in the ovary area,forgot to mention the other day when I had my scan there were 5 follies on one side and 7 on the other the sonographer said dont get too excited about the numbers as it can all change but it looks promising    next scan is on thurs so I will keep you all posted.

Starr-wish I was closer to you chick,we couls blob together and watch some chick flicks  just read the replies you have been getting on the nurses thread,dont get too down hunny,this WILL be the one  

Jess-ooh rosat dinner,I could eat one just about now,how you fixed 

Julie-hope your having a good morning at work sweetie           

Kj-Your post was lovely,its so nice that you know where you are,if you know what I mean  Cant wait for everything to fall into place for you 

Erica-how you feeling hunny?? Any sausage yet ?? 

Rachelb-sounds like you are really organised sweetie,good luck with your appointment,keep us posted 

Big hello to Molly,Catwoman,Holly,Candy,Moomin,Doods,and all you other lovlies!!


Right I am off to do shopping online now,Asda is only 15 min walk but its throwing it down and I havent got the car cos Michael is on days on a training course 

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly
Follies are sounding good   & the stimming seems to be going well you must be very pleased   
I'm ok thanks   is due today & I can tell I'm going to have a rough time as I've had pains since Thursday   I guess it could be worse following my tx. On a    note I'm halfway through my sausage ban today   

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica,

Wahey !! Just quote me if I am wrong but is it not normally the male of the species that counts down??  You horny devil you


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Dont know if anyone else has noticed this  but when you type in easter   but type it with the word bunny,it comes up with "sex mad ball of fluff"   

her we go -easter bunny


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Looks like I'm an Easter  then, that's when my ban is up! 

Had to try it Kelly & yes you are right


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

girls, have a nice evening.
At least it's the worst day of the week over.
"See" you all tomorrow.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi peeps 

wanted to send some   to starr. hope you're doing ok hunny 

kelly, follies sound promising 

moosey - i dreamt about you last night but cant remember what happened 

molly, my lovely, i'm so sorry i havent been in touch, but i have been thinking about you loads. i will try and pm later..got a team meeting this morning so back at lunchtime.

had horrible news yesterday..our neighbour (the ones we really get on well with) came over and told us he's leaving his wife of 25 years as he doesnt love her anymore and has been feeling this way for 3 years!! bit of a shock as you can imagine. i went over to see how she was doing and she was in total and utter pieces. she had no idea, its totally knocked her over. she's like a mother figure for me, always strong and 'there'. as soon as she opened the door she just collapsed on  my shoulder and sobbed and sobbed for an hour. it was awful  i mean what do you say? i have never seen anyone so broken. it all kicked off on sunday and she hadnt slept a wink or eaten, and refused everything i offered her. i think she was still in shock to be honest, was quite irrational at times, she just kept saying 'what am i going to do?' over and over. she's been given compassionate leave from work (she's a teacher) they are going to some counselling tomoz but she thinks he's only going to placate her and really he wants out...god what a mess. anyone got any tips of what i can do for her? never been down this route before. i'm taking her for a long walk with Caleb this avo to get her out of the house, dont know what else i can do. nobody else knows at the mo, not even their kids so she hasnt anyone else to lean on.

right gotta fly out for a dog walk before my meeting
laters

kj x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Kim - your poor neighbour.  It sounds like a nightmare.  A similar thing happened to two of my friends after eight years together.  They both struggled, with the one who left feeling guilty and the other feeling destroyed.  I'm not sure it helps much now but things improved with time and now both think it was the right thing (the one who was left realised that she deserved someone who really loved her).  They're both very happy with new partners now.  At the time all you can do it look after both and be there with hugs and tissues.

I'm sure Moosey will pop on at some point to thank you all for your birthday wishes (she was really touched).  We had a nice day - went out for lunch and then to the cinema - very nice and chilled out.  Of her last three birthdays her dad died near one and she was miscarrying on another so we were both really grateful to just be able to have a laugh and enjoy normal things.

The movie we saw was Inside Man (about a bank robbery) and it was really good (v slightly slow in the middle but very entertaining).  I want to see the new Harrison Ford film cos I think he's fab!

I seem to be in a ranting mood today.  Moosey was laughing at me in the car because I was threatening to write to our MP on a range of issues!  It's probably best I'm alone in the office!!!  Hope you're all having a good day.

Catch you soon

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Just a quickie before I get down to some work.

Julie - Glad the acupuncture made you feel so much better.  I think I am going to start going again as I think you are right, it really does make a difference.

KJ- Your poor neighbour.  I don't really have any advice but I am sure she really values having you so close at hand.

Erika - Halfway through the sausage ban!!!    Hope the   is not too mean to you.

Starr -       Thinking of you.

Kelly - The follies sound great to me. It must be really good to feel that you are on your way properly now.  Sorry to hear about your Dad's shingles though.


My appointment with the Immunology specialist seemed to go pretty well yesterday.  I felt that he really listened to me, but at the same time wasn't pushing me to have tests he didn't think relevant.  So anyway he has done a few tests (killer cells, anti-nuclear antinodies etc) and I have to wait 2 weeks for the results.  It's kind of hard to know what to think, but Zita West believes around 40% (I think) of unexplained fertility could be to do with immune issues so I feel it is worth pursuing, as if it is the case then IVF alone is not going to help me.  Having said all that and having always been told my IF was unexplained, the Dr also performed a scan (he is a Gynae/fertility expert as well) and told me (whilst showing me the evidence) that I have polycystic ovaries and some evidence of endometriosis as well!  I'm very confused as the last time I asked (at another clinic) about polycystic ovaries I was categorically told that I do not have them.  Why can't all these specialists just be consistent!!!


Big hellos to Molly, Holly, Candy, Catwoman, Jess, moosey, VIL and everyone else too.

love Rachel xxx


----------



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

Morning all,

Sorry have not been in contact for a while - computer broke down - what a nighmare!!

Anyway, a while back Julie Angel talked about a colleague at work being pregnant and sending her an email telling her.  

Just wanted to say, i returned to work from a weeks leave with my boss waiting for me nervously, saying she wanted to talk to me urgently, but there was nothing to worry about - i thought my job was on the line!  Anyway to cut a long story short she told me she was pregnant and wanted to let me know face to face rather than for me to hear from other sources, and said she was preying for my BFP as well.  i think that was very good of her, as she knows what a rough time i am having with all the treatment.

Take care all,

Jaybee


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Well the torture continues....... doc said yesterday that while she was repeating my liver functions bloods she might as well do an early pg test too!!  So last night i did one myself.. it looked neg but when i looked at it very closely there was a line which is still there this morning faint but there!.. now i can't get an answer from the clininc to check my bloods.  I've told noone but you lot about my test, what id it's wrong.  urghhhh  will keep you posted!!

KJ ta for the . Your poor neighbour.. what a shock for her, did she suspect nothing?? Hope the walk with Caleb later helps xx

Rachel. sounds good about the immune tests.. i've often thought that getting the bean to stick might be our problem too. Hope the results bring you some news.  xx

Julie nastyAF, glad the acupuntcture is helping.. seems to be a miracle cure for lots of things at the moment. Might try that if this cycle fails.. xx

VIL a pg woman ranting.. bet you're scaring all around you??  Glad Moosey had a lovely birthday xx

Holly.... Miss you.. hope all is ok down under?? xxx

Molly, ta for the lovely pm my angel, hope all is ok with you xx

Struthie how you doing now honey, hope the 'team' is still strong together xx

Jess mwah honey, hope those naughty kids are behaving today x

Candy how's you and J honey, little man cruising the furniture yet?? xx

Looby hope Katies eating better. All ok with you?? xx

Erika still can't get your easter treat from my mind  xx

Jay bee your boss sounds lovely. some people do try eh xx

Well back to to waiting, got loads of funny pains  like af but i know they can be good as well... ah well may know later!! 

Love and   to all


----------



## jay bee (Aug 24, 2005)

Julie, your boss seems like a nasty piece of work, no consideration for others, no heart.  you would think being a lady she would be more understanding towards us gals who are trying to conceive.

Take care of yourself.  Chin up!

Jay


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick one   be back for personals later

Starr-oh my god,bet your going mental,please keep us posted hunnymthinking of you loads               

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck Starr - and yes we are still a team,and a good one at that!

Julie - your boss sounds as stupid as mine,she told me that IVF is something that I chose and not an illness so I shouldn't take any time off sick! Stupid cow,I wished all our inf problems on her!

Hope everyone is ok over here xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

OMG Starr!!! How exciting hunny - keeping everything crossed for you that you hear good news from the clinic SOOOON!!         

KJ - what a shock about your friends.  Are they the ones you were planning the holiday with? Same thing happened to close friends of ours two years ago. It was dreadful at the time. She was the one who wanted out - he was devastated. He didn't know what he would do without her & couldn't see a way forward. Was suicidal at one point, but we tried to make him see all the good stuff he had going for him & to tell him there WAS a life ahead for him - just a different one.   He's now got a lovely new partner & is really happy. Been travelling all round the world which he never had a chance to do before and got a great social life.   I hope she will find it easier in time...  

 for ********** & Jaybee & Struthie for the insensitive bosses.... Julie, I can't believe she's been so self-centred & tactless after knowing what a hard time you've had... 

Struthie - enjoy your pampering & good luck for tomorrow. 

Rachel - glad the appt went well - I hope you have your mind put at rest before starting IVF. 

 to Kelly, VIL & Moosey, Erica, Jess, Jilly, Holly, Candy, Looby & All.
Sorry, got to fly....
Love Molly


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok so there's good news and not so good...... the blood test was positive!! but only just. hcg count of 8. The nurse said that it's very early to test (they don't normally test that early 10pt) and that it shows that the embie has tried to implant at the least. Best outcome is that on friday the count will be nearer 50 which is a proper bfp!!

I know.... nothing's ever simple with me eh

Will keep you posted. prob do another hpt on thursday!!


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Starr     

What good news! A positive is a positive surely? That's the bummer about testing early - you never quite know how to take it! Take it easy until Friday and I am sure that it will be all good on the hcg levels. Fingers crossed for some lovely news.


Jules
xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Starr - I'm with Jules. It looks like good news to me too, lots of time for doubling levels hunny. 

Take it easy and try to relax & enjoy. If you think visualisation might help, here's a good link....
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/index.html

Loads of love &     
Molly
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Starr,

Here is a a funky embie dance to up your results for friday hunny

                                                                   

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

omg starr, you must be all over the place....its sounding good to me  sending you a truck load of               hope mollys link helps.

 molly, see you're online. yes these were the people we were thinking of going to Sardinia with! Thank the lord we hadnt booked the flights..we were going to but hadnt got round to it. its funny but for some reason i was hesitating and it wasnt the money. a couple of things he said seemd to almost be discouraging us...now i know why! he's over there now. she's gonna knock for a walk when they're done talking...i know what you mean about saying theres a life ahead, but right now she only wants the life she's got/had and to try and make her think of things differently is almost like saying its definitely over...and she doesnt want that, she says he's not going without a fight  its sooo hard cos i've already taken her side as she seems to be the innocent party and is left completely on her own at home. I keep thinking 'i hope *he* doesnt knock on the door cos i dont know what to say' mad cos i've always welcomed him with opened arms..how things can change 

julie - glad your acu is helping the AF pains...amazing what it can do. this is for your boss   cant believe her emails!!

Rachel - good that you are on your way to having some answers..it somehow helps to be doing something eh? and it makes such a difference to have someone listen to you. interesting about the pcos and endo 

struthie, i'm so sorry, somehow i missed the news of your BFN  I'm so sorry it wasnt your turn this time. and heres some   for your boss too!!

no other news this end, not a whisper from our sw yet, i'm being patient like a good girl 

laters hunnies

kj x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Starr - that sounds really promising.  It is still early and I'm sure that by Friday it will be up at the expected level.  Sending you loads of     .  Looking forward to hearing some more good news on friday.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Starr - OMG - I will hold my breath for the next two days and hope everything carries on as it should for your BFP.         Come on Baby Starr....

Julie - Your boss sounds like a nightmare - almost as if she's getting a weird kick out of showing off.

Kim - It must be really hard with your neighbour.  I understand why you feel angry with him for ending it.  I think that the woman will need loads of support for some time but I hope that eventually she will see (as he obviously has) that if he doesn't love her anymore it isn't fair on either of them for him to stay.  I hope I don't sound like I don't understand what a devestating impact his decision has had on her.  She must feel like her life has been blown to bits.  It's hard on you too.  Your relationship with both of them will probably change.  Make sure you look after yourself too.  

Love to everyone

Victoria
xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Ok now confused... did another hpt  and it's neg!!   What now??  It's a different make.

I know leave them alone.... someone send the pee stick  round!!


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Starr

Don't worry too much.  A result of eight is too low to be picked up by the vast majority of tests.  I'm sure you know this but the HCG is supposed to double every 48 hours and it doubles suddenly rather than rising slowly so you won't see a test getting darker every day let alone every few hours.  Believe me - I am not criticising - I have done/made Moosey do about a million HPTs so I won't call the  

I really feel for you being in this awful limbo but it sounds like your body and your embies are trying to do their thing.  I'm really hoping that this will become your BFP.

The clinic result is the one you should listen to at the moment and they said there's hope so hang in there.

Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ditto ditto to what VIL has said starr..listen to the clinic and STEP AWAY FROM THE PEESTICKS!!!!! man you need some distracting - i suggest dipping into girl and boy talk and following some of the links on there to stupid mindless games  that will keep you occupied!!!

Caleb fell i n the river on our walk so i have one wet smelly puppy sitting in my kitchen  neighbour is ok, still shell shocked but sloooowly accepting whats happened, she seems more in control today, and i have persuaded her to come and have some dinner with us tonight so she will eat something. VIL i understand completely where you're coming from, its what i feel too,that if he's not happy then it would be better to end it -  i just cant say it to her because right now she needs to feel some hope...and yes i will look after myself - you're always so sweet thinking about me 

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

like this for instance STARR!!!!

http://www.blockfrenzy.com/


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry for gatecrashing 

Just wanted to send    &    to KJ & Molly 

Love to all 
Looby xxx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi everyone.

a thousand apologies for being distant for sooo long.  and for not reading back over everyone's news.  i promise i will do and will catch up soon.

i just wanted to let you know of some good news - i unexpectedly and a bit earlier than expected, (i was still at work!!), gave birth to our beautiful baby boy a couple of weeks ago.  there were some early complications, but nothing really serious and we are now home and life is completely on it's head.  but dp and i are completely besotted.  he is called harvey - harvey means battle worthy, seeing as he was such a long time coming and one of 5 follilcles on my last iui cycle.  he weighed 7lb 2oz and labour was only 9hours from very first contraction until the little fella said hello with his big blue eyes open.

i just wanted to give you all some hope.  if i can be this so very lucky, i am truly convinced that my fellow ff'ers on this special journey will also be as lucky.

i will catch up properly really soon.
love to all of you.  i really wouldn't be in this situation without the love and support from you very lovely ladies.  special special thanks to my fellow nuffield sefg pals.
crxxxxxx

ps julie, your boss is being so inconsiderate, what a horrible lady!!
starr, sending you loads and loads of pos vibes.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow CR what great and surprising news 

 *welcome to the world Harvey*  (i just love that name!)

kj xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

OMG! How long have I been gone and how much have I missed    Not having my own pc is torture and while I have been popping in to read I run out of time to post as well. You have all been popping in and out of my thoughts so much over recent events - I hope you could feel my vibes winging their way to you all!

CR - soooo happy for you both! What lovely news to read!!! Thrilled and excited and love the name too! Pleased that you are all well and safe and loving every minute!    

Struthie - you are such a love and I am so sorry for your recent negative. I can't believe how strong you are to keep at things - you deserve for things to change such a lot and I hope that this will be in the very near future. All my love 

Starr - oooohhh I'm feeling so excited for you. You've had a horrible journey getting to this point and now more confusion to add insult to injury. I so hope levels are where they need to be on Friday and I'm sure the most recent test you have done is just because it is so early and it's a less sensitve test than the one you previously did. Hang in there babes and do as KJ says!! Sending you a thousand happy thoughts and a good dusting of 

KJ - superstar friend. What a horrible time for your neighbour - such a shock all round. Devastating. They say that by the time men announce their intention of leaving they have emotionally left it and as harsh as it sounds, I have my doubts that counselling will bring them back together. It's so unfair that she has has no inkling and nothing to prepare herself for. I hope that at the very least the counselling will help her to move forward and know that life will go on and while it won't ever be the same it can be just as good if not better - just in a different way. I echo what they others have said - she is lucky to have you so close and I hope you won't be too weighed down with the stress it will bring. Look after your energies - I know how giving you are 

Julie - hey hunny bunny! Soooo miss you  Could not believe what I was reading about your boss! What a complete and utterly insensitive cow! Have the new hormones altered her brain? Why would she do this?!! I'm sorry that you have to put up with it - it's not right or fair. Maybe if it continues you could mention that you are feeling she may be confiding a little too much in you and you feel it's not appropriate? Thank heaven for accupuncture! Lovely to see your pics of you and DP! He's lovely!!

Erica - can't believe the ban is almost over!! How did it all go and is everything ok? I think I've missed a few of your posts.... Did have a shrieking laughter fit over the Javine post tho!! Go DF!!! How's sis doin now?

Molly - hun you are always in my thoughts. I feel at such a loss for what you are going through on all levels. We just have to hang onto the hope we have and believe. Stranger things have happened. Also with your situation with your sis - it sounds so intense and hard going on everyone. Poor DH! What a love he was to put on the wash but have it go pear shaped with colour run.... Really felt for him. Any sign of the situation improving? Have you had the apptmt with the Prof yet or is it as I seem to recall next week?

Kelly - fabbie news on the lovely follies! You go girl! You've been patient and your times a coming!!

Rachel - I'm feeling that you are making the right moves with this new consultant. (Even tho I sounded like a physic just then - I'm not ) The advice you are getting does seem to make sense and I agree with you on the immune front too. I'm having similar things done.... Keep us posted!!!

Candy - hi lovely!! Soz I've been a crap mod lately - but the good news is our UK stuff should be delivered in the next week! Waaaahoooooo! How excited am I! How's the most beautiful J doing? All else good in your world??

Catwoman - I'm so sorry I've not pm'd a reply to you! Ugh - I'm a bit hopeless. Any news on the results at last?? Really looking fwd to hearing more about how things are going.

VIL and Moosey - sounds like you're both just the same and all going well, with the pg which is excellent news! Any new steering wheel dance moves lately? Rescued any strays, got anywhere with your MP   

Jess - still making me laugh with your stories! Sounds like things are going well and your next cycle is coming up too! Yipee!! BTW I think you've got plenty of will power and you've done amazingly well to come so far with everything you've had to deal with. Onwards and upwards and no depriving yourself of anything - ya hear! Time to be kind to yourself I say!

Jed - thank you for your lovely pm too. Really hoping everything goes beautifully for this cycle. It's been more straightforward for you this time around so there's every reason it should!!

I'm sure I've forgotten someone but no doubt tonite when I'm trying to sleep you'll pop into my head!!

I've got a bit of news to tell you about where we are up to but I've run out of time for this one... hopefully within the next two weeks I'll be on regularly and I'll fill you in.

Sending a zillion kisses and loves
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

New home this way!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52986.0.html


----------

